# Can mucous membrane regenerate?



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

So, I know a bit about foreskin reconstruction, but will the mucous membrane ever fully restore itself? Are there studies out there on this?

Thanks IA!

Emily


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Well, yes and no and it depends. In the context of foreskin restoration, you can certainly permanently stretch it. It is probably the most difficult to stretch though. As far as regenerating it? That's a no technically speaking. Does the mucous membrane start doing it's job again? Well, yes, I think. Mucosal skin is skin that is designed to live in a damp or wet environment such as the inside of the eyelids, mouth and nose. In that case, yes, it does it quite well. But performing all of it's functions as if nothing had happened? That I don't know and I've never seen any research on it.

Sorry if that leaves you with more questions than you started with but this is a new area of research and there is much to be done.

Frank


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Thans Frank!!

I guess, my specific question, had I been clearer, would have been: If the foreskin is restored, can the mucous membrane start 'functioning' again...i.e. produce moisture etc.

Interesting stuff!!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2001)

Emily- I think you have misunderstood the term mucosa, as Frank said- it's "skin" that is designed to live in a moist place. There is no mucous produced under a foreskin, there is no mucous producing capicity that is lost in circumcision.

What makes moistness is a lack of evaporation.

What makes the foreskin "lubrication" advantage is not copious gooey slime... it's a mechanical function of the movable skin covering the penis- it does not "use up" the normal male and female arousal secretions. (the same stuff that circumcised guys have)

I'm always cautious about misconceptions about the foreskin's wetness because I know that so many people have no idea what it is like- and some people might be trying to base a decision to circumcise a boy on this... and they are already overburdened by the idea of difficult hygene- and then things get said that make it sound like a slime pit.

Have you see the "lost list" it does a pretty good job of explaining what can be gotten back with foreskin restoration.
http://www.norm-socal.org/lost.htm

Love Sarah


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Sarah,

Thanks for the clarification. I said 'produce' but in retrospect, I realize that's not the right word....'retain' would have been a better word. I do know what 'mucosa' is, but I'm afraid, I'm not all that knowledgeable about foreskins and such







.

After circumcision, the actual mucosa is replaced by another type of tissue, is that not so?

I guess I'm more looking to undstand what 're-covering' or 'reconstruction' can do for allowing the tissue to regain it's sensitivity. I'll check out that link. Thanks for posting it, I appreciate it!









P.S. I should prob state that I'm not looking into the 'pros and cons' of circumcision. My son is intact and any future sons will be as well. My husband, sadly, is not







. So, hence the curiosity with regard to reconstruction.


----------



## Teresa (Jan 25, 2002)

Have you ever had really long nails and then suddenly cut them short?
Or had to wear a bandage on your thumb for a long time?
You get what I am guessing is a similar effect--softer, more tender and more sensitive skin.
I don't much go for bandages, but I've had that experience when I had a serious cut that needed to be kept covered, and I know when I start cutting my nails really short in the Spring/Summer, the tips of my fingers that were previously protected are extremely sensitive but quickly desensitize in a few days.

I'm guessing that circumcised men who restore have the reverse experience as they are able to gradually keep covered that which was originally intended to be so!
Teresa


----------

